# EditorInputs richtig verwenden



## dzim (30. Okt 2008)

Hi zusammen,

nach längerer RCP-Abstinenz komme ich auch mal wieder dazu, was damit zu machen.

Ich habe mir überlegt eine einfache Baumstruktur in einem View zu machen, die eine art von Task-Modell darstellt.
Beim klicken auf bestimmte Tasks öffnet sich dann ein Editor (ich brauche also mal wieder keine Projekte und sammel irgendwie nie Erfahrung, wie ich diese verdammten Mistdinker in eine eigene App einbinde - naja - whatever).
Die Editoren sollen größtenteils Daten aus einer DB anzeigen/bearbeiten u.s.w.
Ich hab mich da bisher immer ein wenig herumgedrückt, aber wie kann ich denn da die EditorInputs vernünftig verwenden?
Vielleicht das die ActionDelegate, die bei mir (derzeit bereits erfolgreicht) den Editor startet und den (bisher ziemlich mageren) EditorInput (eigene Klasse) übergibt, so aufbohren, das sie per DAO die Daten in ein lokales Model (wäre bei mir definitiv eine Liste von Beans) lädt.
Bloß wie übergebe ich es korrekt? Ich nutze den Task dazu mir daraus die Informationen zum Editor-Titel u.s.w. zu holen, aber die getAdapter-Methode ist da nicht irgendwie passend, oder?

Auch wenn ich nur ab und an und sporadisch mit RCP arbeiten kann, will ich mich mit der Arbeit damit ja verbessern...
Wo nötig, werde ich mich jetzt auch mal an das DataBinding versuchen zu gewöhnen und nicht mehr die klassischen Beans mit PropertyChangeSupport zu machen.

Irgendwelche Vor- oder Ratschläge für mich?

Danke schon mal...

PS: Ich hoffe all das Gerede hat rübergebracht, was ich eigentlich will!


----------



## Wildcard (30. Okt 2008)

```
IDE#openEditor(IEditorInput input, String editorID);
```
In deinem Fall dürfte auch IDE#gotoMarker interessant sein


----------



## dzim (30. Okt 2008)

Also bislag habe ich die Editoren bereits so geöffnet - in meinen Tasks steht jeweils die entsprechende editor-id (es sei jetzt mal dahingestellt, ob das besonders sinvoll ist, oder nicht).
Dieses Öffnen funktioniert auch schon.
Nur habe ich bislang nichts an Daten mit übergeben.
Ich denke mal, dass der EditorInput dafür wie geschaffen ist, nur wo häng ich jetzt die Listen meiner Daten ran? An meine konrete EditorInput-Klasse? Ist das denn noch im Sinne des Erfinders?

Auf jeden Fall schau ich mir das mit dem gotoMarker mal an.

edit:
Also wenn ich mir die "JavaDoc" - wenn man es so nennen möchte - von getAdapter() im IEditorInput anschaue, könnte man meinen, das diese Methode die passende wäre dort meine Daten aus der DB reinzuscheißen...


----------



## Wildcard (30. Okt 2008)

Du brauchst deine spezielle Implementierung von IEditorInput. Was diese leisten muss, steht doch in der API-Doc.


----------



## vogella (2. Nov 2008)

Hallo dzim,

Beispiel kannst Du hier finden:

Eclipse RCP - Editor

Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## dzim (3. Nov 2008)

Ok.
Spezielle Impl vom IEditorInput - done.
Beispiel angekuckt - done.

Danke euch zwei!
Ich glaub, dann ist es ganz ok so, wie ich es mache! Das beruhigt mich ungemein. (muss ich den sch... nicht groß abändern!)


----------

